# William Ng woodworks on making Box Joints



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like an accurate way of making box joints.

Thank you William Ng!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the post. His work is always super accurate!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Lew!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I got this link in my inbox this morning, watched it, and it was what I have come to expect from William Ng. Very simple, but precise and humorous. He always stresses precision layout to maximize his results and minimize his time. I really enjoy his videos.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple of new techniques for the old naugen, thanks for the post

Bill


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I appreciate you posting this video…....Thank you


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. William's vids are always so educational. Now I gotta go get some feeler gauges!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

That guy is a G.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

> Thanks. William s vids are always so educational. Now I gotta go get some feeler gauges!
> 
> - gfadvm


I would be careful with the feeler gauges. Following his 5 cuts to a perfect table saw sled I ended up with a sled that no longer leaves any doubt that it wasn't my "tools" at fault.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Good One William! Thanks for posting.

Rick


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Just tried it out and OMG. Works like a champ. I wanna have his babies now.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Feeler gauges on the way, calipers just showed up,

now to get some dado blades.

Glad y'all liked the link.


----------

